# $25 off of $100 coupon at PetSmart



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hopefully this doesn't violate any rules but I figured I'd share the coupon with everyone.

https://petperks.petsmart.com/coupons/c ... likers&v=3


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jason_nj said:


> Hopefully this doesn't violate any rules but I figured I'd share the coupon with everyone.
> 
> https://petperks.petsmart.com/coupons/c ... likers&v=3


GRRRRRR...where were you a week and a half ago when I purchased all my sand from petco!!! JK....thanks...I will print now.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> jason_nj said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this doesn't violate any rules but I figured I'd share the coupon with everyone.
> ...


Thankfully I haven't spent much @ either of them lately.. I'm so tempted to stock up on dog food and the beautiful $27 electric blue will be my discount


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > jason_nj said:
> ...


Yeah...forgot about dogfood.


----------



## SaintPaulCichlids (Jan 13, 2012)

only til April 29th


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

SaintPaulCichlids said:


> only til April 29th


Four days to go then, works for me thankfully


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Most of the PetSmart and Petcos will accept these even after they expire. I know the three stores in my area do anyway.


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

Will this work if an item is already discounted because I have a PetPerks card?

For example.. I want to buy a 75 gal tank there. It's normally $234 or whatever. Right now, with my PetPerks card it's $214. Will this coupon take an additional $25 off? The only reason I ask is because it says not valid with any other offers.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

lelandgray said:


> Will this work if an item is already discounted because I have a PetPerks card?
> 
> For example.. I want to buy a 75 gal tank there. It's normally $234 or whatever. Right now, with my PetPerks card it's $214. Will this coupon take an additional $25 off? The only reason I ask is because it says not valid with any other offers.


I would expect that it will. I went last night and bought already discounted dog food, cat food, cat litter (all needed) so that I could use the $25 'discount' to get the 4" Electric Blue. I even got a $4 discount coupon stuck on the cat food that worked with it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

i don't believe that i've ever spent over $100 at petsmart


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

phister said:


> i don't believe that i've ever spent over $100 at petsmart


I wouldn't normally but I saw the Electric Blue there.. then saw the coupon, I couldn't resist!


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble printing the coupon? When it comes up to print, it's never a full image of the coupon.. the best I can get it is the coupon is cut off right under where it says the "Save $25" image.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm, my local Petsmart has their Cichlids all on sale to.....


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Hock said:


> Hmm, my local Petsmart has their Cichlids all on sale to.....


I noticed quite a lot at 2 for $5 including some Jacobfriebergi (assuming they are the line-bred variety, they looked very red in my store) plus Demasoni and the wonderful pot-luck mixed-with-regret malawi tank :lol:


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Wait, yours has peacocks???? All mine had were the normal assorted mix, Ahlis, Labs, Acei, Kenyi, Zebras, Bumblebees, Johannis, etc


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

First time I have seen them there but yes, they had 4 baby peacocks as well as the normal selection of other things


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea Buddy just saved my self $27 on my new canister!


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I stocked up on filter stuff and supplies =D Plus I bought one of the unidentified peacocks they had, i'll post pics of it later


----------

